# Tornado de Aver-o-Mar 21 Abril 1999



## Minho (25 Ago 2008 às 22:37)

Vídeo amador do tornado captado em Aver-o-Mar em Vila de Conde a 21 de Abril cujo o original foi conseguido pelo nosso saudoso grande amigo Grannevada  junto do autor desconhecido.

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=3bf_1219698462


----------



## Brigantia (25 Ago 2008 às 22:46)

Bom registo.

Obrigado Minho e Grannevada


----------



## Dan (25 Ago 2008 às 23:08)

Magnífico registo


----------



## Thomar (25 Ago 2008 às 23:26)

Minho disse:


> Vídeo amador do tornado captado em Aver-o-Mar em Vila de Conde a 21 de Abril cujo o original foi conseguido pelo nosso saudoso grande amigo Grannevada  junto do autor desconhecido.



Excelente registo!  
Obrigado *Minho* e *Grannevada* e ao *autor desconhecido* pela recolha das imagens!


----------

